# Filtration for 60 gal. SW?



## sprintguy (Jun 30, 2005)

I have recently purchased a 60 Gal. tank which I would like to use for a SW fish only tank. I have spoken to several diff. LFS reps, and they all tell me different routes to take. One of the LFS, who claims to be a marine biologist, recommends using live rock (1 lb per gallon) and a protein skimmer. Another LFS recommended a product called Turbo Start, which is a refrigerated bottle of organisms which claim to cycle a tank in 48 hours. He also recommends a Biowheel filter. I have also been told that a canister filter is also a good way to go. I feel like all of these people are selling me their product of the week and do not have the best interest of my tank in mind. I am on a very tight budget so I plan on adding live rock a bit later. It seems pretty much the consensus that the live rock / protein skimmer is the best filtration, but it is also very costly. The position of the tank is not conducive to a sump so if I do go with skimmer it will be a back of tank model. Specifically I am considering a Seaclone 100. It seems that if I go with the skimmer, I have to have live rock immediately. Are there any other viable options that are more cost effective? In addition, does live rock require HO lighting? 
Most of my friends that have started fish only tanks have moved on to simple coral within a year. For this reason I am also looking for a filtration system that will be able to accommodate some coral down the line. Any help would be VERY appreciated. :shock:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Refugium, skimmer, and liverock would be perfect.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

your "marine biologist" is on the right track. Skimmers work wonders (I have been there done that without one and would never recommend not having one; a tank without a skimmer is algae's best friend) You do not however, need liverock asap. I started my reef with only 10lbs of liverock and 50lbs of base rock. Of coarse this will not be a great deal of biological filtration... but it works in the long run (it takes a bit longer than loading it up with liverock) Also I add liverock and base rock whenever I feel I can afford it... its worked so far , you do need to cure liverock before it goes into the tank (unless it is a very small amount) which means keeping it out of the main while some things on the rock die from transport. This can be accomplished by a rubbermaid container full of saltwater. Also what lighting do you have/are gonna get? Lighting is very important for a successful reef.
The bio start or whatever is snakeoil, (it doesn't work) the only reliable product on the market to jumpstart the nitrogen cycle and immediately add fish is Biospira. But if you add slowly (1 fish, 3 weeks apart) and have a bit of cured liverock in your tank you should be great.


----------



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

What does "curing" live rock do? Why do you need things to die after transport? I would think that the more diversity the better. Then again I am a beginner which is why I ask these crazy questions


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its kind of an inevidable thing when you transport liverock. There are many things that won't make it through shipping (if you get it from your lfs, you are probably buying cured liverock unless they got it that day or a couple days ago). Delicates like sponges, some corals, and bivalves are damaged beyond repaire in shipping. You are right, diversity is better, but curing allows you to have some organisms to die off without fowling your water quality.


----------



## sprintguy (Jun 30, 2005)

First off, thanks for the info.
I am using the lighting that came with the tank. They seem to be just your run of the mill fluorescents. Will live rock die without HO bulbs? How about live sand, will that help me at all? So it sounds like the skimmer is the way to go. Safe to say a canister filter won't cut it.
In regards to the live rock, do you know of any good sources that you would recommend?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A 2-4 inch sand bed will be beneficial. Many organisms will live in there also. You lighting that came with the tank will not suffice. 2-4 watts per gallon will allow you to grow many diverse organisms like soft corals.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes I'd recomend VHO's I got them for my 125 gallon and they work very well for keeping softies alive. Live sand doesn't really need light to be alive... but liverock does.


----------

